# Lake Livingston Kayak Fishing



## travis0611 (Dec 22, 2015)

Anyone kayak fish lake Livingston? I will be up there this weekend and im looking for a fishing partner.


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Where are you planning to put in? 

If the forecast holds, Sunday looks nice. Good luck!


----------



## travis0611 (Dec 22, 2015)

I will be in Cedar Point, so I might go to Sandy Creek or Kickapoo Creek.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Stay out of the main lake as much as you can. Creeks yes. The main lake, around noon, turns violent. And you might find yourself unable to paddle back to shore.


----------



## travis0611 (Dec 22, 2015)

I have been caught in the main lake before when it has gotten rough. Believe me its no fun at all in a kayak.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Kickapoo was a muddy mess after the rain Saturday but may be a little better since we haven't seen rain this week. If worse comes to worse, you can fish catfish around 190 on Kickapoo. It is loaded with shad under the bridge and you could have a big cat drag you all over the lake!


----------



## travis0611 (Dec 22, 2015)

There is nothing like getting taken on a sleigh ride by a big fish. That is what is so exciting about fishing out of a kayak.


----------



## travis0611 (Dec 22, 2015)

Well I went out and tried my luck this weekend and got skunked. I tried catching catfish with live shad with no luck and threw the tackle box at bass with not even a bite. This was the first time I have been fishing on LL with out bringing at least one fish home to clean.


----------

